# Mr whiskers @ mosquito?



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Getting to be that time of year again and I can't find any information online. Anyone heard a date yet?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you doggie!


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone know if this is a team event or single man? Also, does the 6 fish limit include flathead for your total weight? Thx


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Single man? I believe most just weigh in as team under one name though. Flatties count. Usually big fish pays out more than total weight though and can't use same fish in both.


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info. That's kinda the impression I got when I spoke to someone from the flyer last night. Which I'm still confused, so how many make up a team? It seems like a big fish event for the most part. Somewhat odd rules. No fee, 2 small side pots. So if you are bank fishing with 4 friends, only one needs to pay?


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

I guess you could do it that way but if only one in 4 pays, the pot isn't going to get that big. I think it's held mostly just for fun but payout would be nice.


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah, I agree. That's just how I understand the rules. We decided to skip this one. It does seem like its just for fun and a get together. Good luck out there.


----------

